# Property Tax Exemption in Texas



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Dont know how many fall into this category, I found out about it by chance.

In the state of Texas, if you are a veteran and have a total combined disability rating of 100%, you are eligible for a property tax exemption on your homesteaded property and when you apply, you can request that it be retroactive for 3 years.

Dont know if this is available in other states and here it wasn't publicized but if you ask at your local tax office you can find out.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Davarm said:


> Dont know how many fall into this category, I found out about it by chance.
> 
> In the state of Texas, if you are a veteran and have a total combined disability rating of 100%, you are eligible for a property tax exemption on your homesteaded property and when you apply, you can request that it be retroactive for 3 years.
> 
> Dont know if this is available in other states and here it wasn't publicized but if you ask at your local tax office you can find out.


Good post, I did not know this info. Texas also does not have state income tax, another win for Texas. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Property tax exemption.....*



Davarm said:


> Dont know how many fall into this category, I found out about it by chance.
> 
> In the state of Texas, if you are a veteran and have a total combined disability rating of 100%, you are eligible for a property tax exemption on your homesteaded property and when you apply, you can request that it be retroactive for 3 years.
> 
> Dont know if this is available in other states and here it wasn't publicized but if you ask at your local tax office you can find out.


This site gives you the "basics" for all states
https://www.veteransunited.com/futurehomeowners/veteran-property-tax-exemptions-by-state/.

For "specific/updated info," go to your state's "property tax exemption" website(s). Examples:
https://www.revenue.alabama.gov/advalorem/exemptions/exemptions.cfm

http://www.va.state.al.us/pdf/guides/alabamalaws.pdf

You can also check for laws governing tax exemptions for elderly or disabled residents.

Good heads up, Davarm....lotta people aren't even aware they may be "exempt!" :2thumb:
:wave:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> This site gives you the "basics" for all states
> https://www.veteransunited.com/futurehomeowners/veteran-property-tax-exemptions-by-state/.
> 
> For "specific/updated info," go to your state's "property tax exemption" website(s). Examples:
> ...


Pess, Did you know we held a secrete vote on the forum and we nominated you to be the official research guy. Well I nominated you (your welcome) and another member (bo, I think) seconded the motion. Now here is the really good news, you are running unopposed. Final vote is next week. I keep you informed. :rofl:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Pess, Did you know we held a secrete vote on the forum and we nominated you to be the official research guy. Well I nominated you (your welcome) and another member (bo, I think) seconded the motion. Now here is the really good news, you are running unopposed. Final vote is next week. I keep you informed. :rofl:


Congratulations TmtTactical, Bo and Lilly have both agreed you are the one and only recipient of the *IDJIT OF THE WEEK* award, for suggesting my dumba$$ be nominated for anything! Probably got me on the Damnbocrat Ticket, at that! :rofl::rofl:

You lie! Bo couldn't have seconded the motion....he can't count yet!
And he ain't been outta the yard, anyway, and the only thing he has ever done with a smartphone is try to eat it. (Well, maybe he IS smarter than I figgered??!!)

Hey , y'all can use Google, Bing, DukDuckGo, as well as I can....perk up, drink some coffee!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Congratulations TmtTactical, Bo and Lilly have both agreed you are the one and only recipient of the *IDJIT OF THE WEEK* award, for suggesting my dumba$$ be nominated for anything! Probably got me on the Damnbocrat Ticket, at that! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> You lie! Bo couldn't have seconded the motion....he can't count yet!
> And he ain't been outta the yard, anyway, and the only thing he has ever done with a smartphone is try to eat it. (Well, maybe he IS smarter than I figgered??!!)
> ...


My spy program took over your computer and smart phone. Bo and I held a video meet and he raised his paw to second the motion. I decide to not put you on the Damnbocrat ticket, I am not going to give them any possible candidate that could win anything outside of Calif. Okay, I am headed for the coffee pot. I need to work with Bo later on your acceptance speech.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> My spy program took over your computer and smart phone. Bo and I held a video meet and he raised his paw to second the motion. I decide to not put you on the Damnbocrat ticket, I am not going to give them any possible candidate that could win anything outside of Calif. Okay, I am headed for the coffee pot. I need to work with Bo later on your acceptance speech.


Bo is on "house arrest," beginning NOW, and I'm gonna let Lilly loose in the yard.......good luck, kemo sabe!:rofl:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Bo is on "house arrest," beginning NOW, and I'm gonna let Lilly loose in the yard.......good luck, kemo sabe!:rofl:


I have contacted the ACLU on Bo's behalf and also showed them your threat to mistreat Lilly by confining her to the extremes of an un-sheltered environment.

They will be in contact shortly.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> I have contacted the ACLU on Bo's behalf and also showed them your threat to mistreat Lilly by confining her to the extremes of an un-sheltered environment.
> They will be in contact shortly.


1. The ACLU? Oh, please not the ACLU....hell, they'll not only want to put Bo in "protective custody," they'll want my Browning and S&W MP, too!!! I surrender, I give, spare me...:surrender::surrender:
2. Lilly is not in an "unsheltered environment," she's got a 23' camper with a doggie door sitting in the side yard, a huge porch to get under, and a very large bowl of water (refreshed about every three or four hours), and gets fed twice a day....she loves it outside, DOESN'T want to stay in the house at night.

Bo is just the opposite, he bawls like a baby if I leave him out past dark, wants to either occupy my bed, or the floor right next to it, and don't even think about pushing him out the door in the morning until dawn breaks! (This is providing Lilly doesn't spot something in the yard at night and cuts loose, in which case Bo tromps all over my head and jumps out the window to join Lilly!)


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Tennessee has a Homestead Exemption for people over 65, and we also have no income tax. If you own at least 15 acres and sell $1,500 of agricultural product off your land per year, you qualify for an agricultural deduction on your property tax.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Starcreek said:


> Tennessee has a Homestead Exemption for people over 65, and we also have no income tax. If you own at least 15 acres and sell $1,500 of agricultural product off your land per year, you qualify for an agricultural deduction on your property tax.


i did not know that, good info. I spent some time in KY but only drove through Tennessee. My first question is do you all get the "White Fluffy Stuff"? Second could outdoor Hydroponics (aquaponics) work year round?

just research for son and the "THH" project. Being able to raise food without visibly exposing people is a absolute. The aquaponic setup is located within an enclosed courtyard and not visible to outsiders.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Pess,

Pictures of Bo and Lilly, please. We have a Lily that lives with us too. No pictures of her. She runs around without her pants on. That is why we call her Lily Bare. Not to mention her other nick name is Lily Bear because she is semi feral.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Grimm said:


> Pess,
> Pictures of Bo and Lilly, please. We have a Lily that lives with us too. No pictures of her. She runs around without her pants on. That is why we call her Lily Bare. Not to mention her other nick name is Lily Bear because she is semi feral.


The first two should be Lilly, full blood Pitt. The second two should be Bo, and he's allegedly half Black Lab, half Pitt or Neopolitan Mastiff. Lilly is 8 1/2 months, 68 lbs now, Bo is 8 months, 75 Lbs now....he doesn't look it is but he is actually slightly larger than Lilly, and VERY strong! Not that Lilly isn't!
Y'all have a good one!!:wave:


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice dogs!


> My first question is do you all get the "White Fluffy Stuff"? Second could outdoor Hydroponics (aquaponics) work year round?


We get snow maybe 2-3 times in the winter, and it sticks once or twice. Usually, it melts off by the afternoon. We did get a blizzard in May or April of 1993, though. I imagine outdoor hydroponics would work, although you would need some kind of protection in the winter. It does stay below freezing a good bit (gotta have that to knock back the ticks), and sometimes gets down to zero, but generally winters are mild, compared to the rest of the country.

It also varies a good bit from one part of the state to the other. There's a reason the Tennessee flag has three stars. There are 3 regions: The Mississippi delta-type climate, the plateau (which is actually a finger of the Great Plains extending down into the middle of the state), and the eastern mountains, which are part of the Appalachian range. You get quite a bit of variation among those three climate areas.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Starcreek said:


> Nice dogs!
> 
> We get snow maybe 2-3 times in the winter, and it sticks once or twice. Usually, it melts off by the afternoon. We did get a blizzard in May or April of 1993, though. I imagine outdoor hydroponics would work, although you would need some kind of protection in the winter. It does stay below freezing a good bit (gotta have that to knock back the ticks), and sometimes gets down to zero, but generally winters are mild, compared to the rest of the country.
> 
> It also varies a good bit from one part of the state to the other. There's a reason the Tennessee flag has three stars. There are 3 regions: The Mississippi delta-type climate, the plateau (which is actually a finger of the Great Plains extending down into the middle of the state), and the eastern mountains, which are part of the Appalachian range. You get quite a bit of variation among those three climate areas.


Thanks for the update. Freezing temps would make the aquaponics a financial challenge. Fish and vegetables have a very limited operations temperature range. Not sure it would be cost effective with current house design. Back to the research table. The more information I get, the better the decisions. The "THH" project is a one in a life time event (cost vs. finances), so it has to be gotten right the first time. Again, thanks for the info, it helps a bunch.


----------

